# Lora Temperatursensor für Wohnungen



## Cloud01 (22 November 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Lora? Ich bin auf der Suche nach Temperatursensoren (LoraWan) für Wohungen.


----------



## trobo (23 November 2021)

LoRaWAN Sensors online kaufen | m2mGermany
					

Der Funkstandard LoRa® leitet sich von "Long Range" und ist für kleine Datenmengen, aber dafür mit hoher Reichweite gedacht.




					www.m2mgermany.de
				









						LHT65-E1 LoRaWAN Temp. & Humi. Sensor with Temp. Probe (1m), LHT65-EU868-E1 - Antratek Electronics
					

LHT65-E1 LoRaWAN Temp. & Humi. Sensor with Temp. Probe (1m) bei Antratek online kaufen für nur 29,95 €. ✅ Geschäfts- und Privat bestellen ✅ 2 Jahre Garantie ✅ Über 20 Jahren Erfahrung - LHT65-E1 LoRaWAN Temp. & Humi. Sensor with Temp. Probe (1m) Dragino Technology LHT65-EU868-E1




					www.antratek.de
				




bei den beiden Shops kannst du mal reinschauen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 November 2021)

Tabs Temperatur- und Luftfeuchtigkeitssensor für Indoor
					

Low cost IoT sensor from Browan with temperature sensor and humidity sensor using LoRaWAN transmission.




					iot-shop.de
				




Welches Netz möchtest Du nutzen?


----------

